# Ectopic pregnancy



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I never did post about being pregnant, but I found out about 3 weeks ago that I was. Things were a little shaky right from the start. My progesterone was low so I was on progesterone suppositories 2 x a day and prog. pills 5 x a day. That helped the progesterone problem but then I started spotting and cramping. This went on for about a week before I had an ultrasound last Wednesday and found out my baby was growing in my left tube. I feel it was a miracle that I got pregnant in the first place since I was told it would probably not happen. Well, we got pregnant on our own - after many months of doing fertility drugs and artificial imseminations and three surgeries for infertility. I had not been on any drugs since April. It made it all the more special that it happened naturally. I had such high hopes for this pregnancy, but now it is all over for me. I don't know what we'll do now. I'm "out of the game" for a few months though.







I feel horrible that we had to terminate this pregnancy, but of course it couldn't survive in my tube and nothing else could be done. Right now I feel so hurt and angry, but I will always have a little angel of mine up in heaven.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Casey. What a terrible decision to have to make. Sending my best thoughts and wishes for strenght for you to get over this loss. Be very gentle to yourself, because it will take time to get over this. I'll hope for more miracles,Fay


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I am very sorry Casey.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Oh Casey, I am so very sorry.







Don't give up.You're in my prayers.((((HUGS))))Jeanne


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

Casey, I am so sorry, I hope you can find the strength to keep trying now that you know you can get pregnant.


----------



## Kelli (Feb 12, 2000)

Casey, (((hugs))) I am so sorry for your loss.Kelli


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Put your faith in God, He doesn't give you anything that you can't handle. Trust in Him that he will give you another chance. I also had a miscarriage about 4 years ago, it was awful, being that I was told I would never conceive, but I have faith that when I am ready, (I was only 19 at the time), God will give me a another chance. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm so sorry. After all you've been through and then to have to endure this. I pray that some way you will find peace of mind over what's happened. (hugs)


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Lending my condolences as well. Praying for your family.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Casey, as I said in my e-mail to you, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. My aunt had a tubal pregnancy (twins) and a few later she got pregnant again - and today I have 2 of the cutest little twin cousines in the whole wide world.Never let go of your dream to conceive. Accept what has happened as best you can and for support you know my address. Also, www.inciid.org is a wonderful source of support for infertility.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Casey, Keep strong because there is hope. We tried for three years all kinds of fertility treatment, during that time we actually got pregnant once but miscarried. Eventually we came to a place where we said Fine. We're not meant to have children, so we're just going to quit tormenting ourselves. If it's meant to be then God will have to make it happen, three weeks later we were pregnant. We now have a beautiful 9 month old daughter. In July we went to the doctor and my wife had surgery, they told her that one tube was shriveled up and too damaged to work. The other had scar tissue from endo and that the odds of us having another child were slim and none on our own, but we could still do invetro. We talked about it and again decided that if we were ever supposed to have another child, it would take an act of God to make it happen and if not, we still had our little Hailey. My wife is pregnant again already and it hasn't even been a month since the doctor told us it wouldn't happen. Hang in there, I know how rough it is, don't try to take control of this situation, just relax and give it up and let it happen on it's own, it WILL.Wes


----------

